# Puppies Here!



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

They were born after some exhausting labor on the mom's part- 2 puppies, one male  one female.



















It was a trying birth- and the male came out without his sac and took his time which freaked me out. He came out with moisture stuck in his nose and it is still there- but getting better. I'm keeping a close eye on him.

The girl is a little pistol- and looks like a carbon copy of her mother.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Michelle - they are beautiful.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

They do look awesome. What were their weights?


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

The Male was 16oz, the female was 15oz.

The male's nose has cleared out completely, thank goodness. He will be staying with me- the female may or may not go to a working home or may just stay with me. :lol: 

I was going to take new pics today- but my husband has the camera and he's up in San Jose this weekend.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I will look forward to seeing more pictures of them as they get bigger. What part of the High Desert are you located in?


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm west of Edwards AFB, in Rosamond.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Michelle, You are not too far from me, I am in Canyon Country.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the new pups


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Michelle, just regonized you  
congratulations on your new born pups....not a big litter but a least they have each other....


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

you are quite close to me also I am in the Palmdale Victorville area, probably like 50 or so miles away.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice puppies! How many grammes is an oz.  ?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

28 g = 1 oz


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

thx Woody :wink: 

You would think twins would be little bit heavier, or are the puppy´s here unusual heavy (last litter lightest 17 oz, heaviest 21 oz, 5 pups)?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> are the puppy´s here unusual heavy (last litter lightest 17 oz, 21 oz, 5 pups)?


Your europups are born with their socialist tendencies already weighing them down.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You would think twins would be little bit heavier, or are the puppy´s here unusual heavy (last litter lightest 17 oz, heaviest 21 oz, 5 pups)?


My scale is not the best- and after a drop in the barn where I was measuring grain it has not been quite right- so all weights are an approximation. I'm more concerned with making sure they gain and grow.

My last GSD litter was 3 years ago- and all 4 pups were right about at the 16oz size, one monster girl was 18oz.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Michelle Kutelis said:


> I'm more concerned with making sure they gain and grow.


That´s more important indeed :wink:


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm leaving tonight to fly to Arizona to judge an affiliation trial for a new Schutzhund club there.

I'll be back Saturday- and so will my camera! So I will take updated pics of the "twins" as someone called them.

And Carmen- I'm doomed [gifted?] with small litters. Must be in the water out here.


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is the male at 4 days old... Athos Acheron










Here is the girl...Athos Athena

Sorry for the lack of updates! And I even need MORE pics as they will be 1 week old tomorrow morning!


----------

